# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Ein platz frei fürs 24 h rennen am semmeing

## danielb

Hallo leute bei uns ist ein mann ausgefallen fürs 24 h rennen am semmerin 10-11 august 
nun brauchen wir einen mann für ein 4er team angemeldet sind wir schon 
wer lust hat bitte melden 

mfg .daniel   :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Red:  :Mr. Red:

----------


## manuelabike

Hey,Mist hättest du ein paar Stunden früher Bescheid gesagt. Ich war auf der Suche und jetzt haben mich Freunde doch aufgenommen ins Team. Ich wünsche viel Erfolg bei der Suche :-)Lieben Gruß

----------

